# Old Shipmates.



## graham wilson (Oct 25, 2008)

Shared a cabin,as a cadet,in B.P. with Colin Campbell Stuart Budgin....somebody must recognise THAT name! Let's just say it was one of the most memorable nine months ever. Met somebody last year sailing in the Ionian who thought he had been one time Harbour Master at Weymouth, but nothing came up on that track. Anybody ?
Graham Wilson.


----------

